

New Rubygems Australian mirror - rubygems.org.au - evolve2k
https://twitter.com/rubygems_status/status/316402302737063936

======
evolve2k
Correction: The mirror is setup to still use the .org url and it will find the
local mirror itself.

rubygems.org.au is INCORRECT and does not resolve.

In other words you need make no change to your Gemfile to use the new
Australian mirror.

<http://ninefold.com/blog/ruby/australian-rubygems-mirror>

